# Demonetization Schedule Philippines



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Just a reminder for you guys

BSP commences demonetization of ‘old’ notes | mb.com.ph | Philippine News


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I check each time before we go out whether I have any of the old ones and ensure that they are spent first.

Fred


----------



## CodyDeegan (Jul 21, 2015)

*old money vs new money*



fmartin_gila said:


> I check each time before we go out whether I have any of the old ones and ensure that they are spent first.
> 
> Fred


That should be the protocol from now on. Though there is still a chance since there is still a huge amount of old money in the public's hands, to have them changed by December 2016. You can't buy with the old money but you can still have it changed.


----------

